# Shimmies and a big water change



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi - I did a large water change today (accidentally). I was going to do a 30% water change, as I do weekly, but I took my eye off the siphon and the bucket overflowed, and I ended up doing a 75% water change. The tank is a 20 gallon high, with Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0 and Nitrates 15. Ph is 7.6. When I did the big water change, I was in the tank longer than normal, scraping some stubborn algae off the rear glass. Therefore, the water got cloudy for a little while. I was also siphoning the bottom, so this made it worse. The water now, is clear. It's been 8 hours since the water change.

I refilled with water from tap, conditioned with Prime. Problem is, it's so hot here right now that the water out of my tap is warmer than the water in the tank. Tank water was 78, and tap water was probably closer to 80-82, since I could feel the difference. I added the water fairly quickly (probably too quick).

I have four male guppies and a male Rainbowfish in this tank. One guppy started shimmying within 2 hours of the water change. I'm sure that's what caused it, as he was fine before I did the water change. What can I do? All the others are acting fine. The shimmying guy is still eating, by the way. I tested him with a bit of flake. Will he recover? No other symptoms but the shimmying are present. Thank you!


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Best to just wait and see. A few degrees on the warm side shouldn't make that big of an impact. Just let the temp adjust itself.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

He's still shimmying today, but at least he's moving around. Yesterday he was mainly staying in one place. So I hope this is a good sign!


----------

